# Size 11 boots in medium bindings



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

It will fit just fine.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the medium Genesis with a size 10 Nike. Its right at the limit before it would become a little to much (perfect basically). So seeing as you have a burton boot and probably has a size smaller shell than my nike. It will be perfect.

But if you are unsure take your boot to a shop and see how it fits. My money is on yes it will.


----------



## hoqay (Jan 22, 2013)

Medium is the proper size binding for a size 11 Burton boot. Large would work, and would probably feel fine, but it won't be as good a fit as medium. IIRC there's a guy on the forums who's a product manager for Burton bindings and he stated as much in another thread.


----------

